# Community Participation > Mapping Challenge Archive >  March 2018 Challenge: The Big War of Resh in Frel & Floris

## MistyBeee

Hey Guild !

It's a little late in the month, but still time to try a challenge entry, don't you think ?

So, here is the begining of a map concerning that sordid affair between Frel and Floris. The one Quaranshir the Bard put in song a century ago : you probably heard it somewhere (to be honest, I heard it that much in every tavern I went that I just can't stand it anymore  :Mad: ). 
You're probably familiar about how the five kingdoms of Floris resisted to the perfid attack of Frel that caught them in the middle with their dragons and their fearsome armies, and how an heroic division of the Kingdom of Merken passed the mountains to avoid the Frelish forces and attacked Tol'Keareth with the support of one unique flying boat, aren't you ? If not, you probably don't spent enough time in taverns or bards gatherings (or you skipped your homeworks too often at school, maybe ?), but that map should help you to understand better how that happens. Probably. Or not.  :Wink: 

First steps : Coastline and reliefs.

### Latest WIP ###

----------


## Meshon

A fantastic start. Those mountains are _sharp_, and I really like the relief on your coastlines. Never too late to jump in!

Cheers,
Meshon

----------


## MapMappingMapped

Great start! I know this is going to look awesome!

----------


## ThomasR

You're gonna make me want to vote for your map with a first sketch ? Ça tabasse comme une mirabelle artisanale !

----------


## kacey

This looks great so far, I'm bracing for another stunning map from you.

----------


## MistyBeee

> A fantastic start. Those mountains are _sharp_, and I really like the relief on your coastlines. Never too late to jump in!
> Cheers,
> Meshon


Thanks Meshon ! Yep, very sharp mountains, because I _love_ sharp mountains. I would like to make them even sharper. 
My grandfather told me once that the end of the world will occurs when a bird, grinding his beak, will change the tallest mountain into a flat plain. So to preserve the world, I draw my mountains as sharp as possible.  :Razz: 





> Great start! I know this is going to look awesome!


Thank you !!





> You're gonna make me want to vote for your map with a first sketch ? Ça tabasse comme une mirabelle artisanale !


Hehe, doing my best for it, yes ! Mais en Alsace, on est plutôt quetsche et c'est pas mal non plus  :Laughing: 





> This looks great so far, I'm bracing for another stunning map from you.


Thanks a lot Kacey  :Smile: 

=

Some progress on the background : forests shape (just so fun to draw the tiny evergreens ^^), mountains shading, sea details and a scale in the corner.

### Latest WIP ###

----------


## Ilanthar

Yeees! Welcome in the challenge! Très heureux de te voir te lancer dans un challenge  :Smile: .
It's looking awesome already  :Smile: . I'm eager to see what you do next.

----------


## ThomasR

Really impressive ! Moi je viens d'un pays de reine-claudes  :Smile:

----------


## aeshnidae

Beautiful work! I love the cliffs.

----------


## MistyBeee

Thanks to all of you !

Last work on the background with forests, fields, grasslands, swampy area and boundaries. Hope you'll like it !  :Smile: 

### Latest WIP ###


Now the geographic part is done, let's have some fun with that feud !

----------


## Ilanthar

I don't know how you manage to do those forests!
Anyway, I'm gladly waiting for the feud  :Smile: .

----------


## damonjynx

Great line work. Looking forward to seeing this finished...

----------


## MistyBeee

> I don't know how you manage to do those forests!
> Anyway, I'm gladly waiting for the feud .


One tree at a time  :Wink: 
And here we are for the feud !





> Great line work. Looking forward to seeing this finished...


Thanks Damon !

=

Town and roads added, plus some illustrations about the Frel and Floris armies and their deplacement, hoping you'll like them !
Took the occasion to practice my sea monsters but as far as I know they were not involved into the war.

@ThomasR J'en vois deux là-haut qui ont forcé sur la mirabelle !  :Laughing: 

### Latest WIP ###

----------


## nopkin

Wow! This looks absolutely stunning.

----------


## ThomasR

Your cartographic, in the geographical sense, are beyond awesome but the illustrations you add are even better ! From that dragon looking back and about to change course to the shadows below the assault arrows, you're creating a shiny gem ! I guess you won't have the time before the end of the challenge, but do you plan on coloring it ?

----------


## MistyBeee

> Wow! This looks absolutely stunning.


Thanks nopkin !




> Your cartographic, in the geographical sense, are beyond awesome but the illustrations you add are even better ! From that dragon looking back and about to change course to the shadows below the assault arrows, you're creating a shiny gem ! I guess you won't have the time before the end of the challenge, but do you plan on coloring it ?


Thank you ThomasR !  :Smile: 
I have something in mind for color, you'll see, and I'm sure I have the time for it  :Wink:

----------


## Ilanthar

It's... awesome!!!
I'm really impressed by your ability to place a lot of elements without any "overloaded" feel.




> *By MistyBee*
> One tree at a time


Well, you join my "talented cartographer who can do a fantastic map in a very short amount of time" list .

Waiting for the colors now  :Wink: !

----------


## Diamond

My God... !!  Are you kidding me?  This is fantastic.  LOVE.  IT.

----------


## MistyBeee

> It's... awesome!!!
> I'm really impressed by your ability to place a lot of elements without any "overloaded" feel.
> 
> Well, you join my "talented cartographer who can do a fantastic map in a very short amount of time" list .
> 
> Waiting for the colors now !


Doing my best, just doing my best ^^'





> My God... !!  Are you kidding me?  This is fantastic.  LOVE.  IT.


And I'm so proud you do !  :Smile: 

=

Added labels for towns and coat of arms for countries : nothing extraordinary today, but a map without labels is not a map, isn't it ?
Tomorrow will be for some ornaments  :Smile: 

### Latest WIP ###

----------


## J.Edward

C'est merveilleux!!  :Very Happy: 
I agree, the shadows under the arrows - excellent. 
I smile while looking at your maps. They are fun as well as beautifully crafted.

And I will say it again, I love the little armies.
I have occasionally had to draw tiny people in some of my work.
It's not an easy thing. For me, at least.

----------


## MistyBeee

> C'est merveilleux!! 
> I agree, the shadows under the arrows - excellent. 
> I smile while looking at your maps. They are fun as well as beautifully crafted.
> 
> And I will say it again, I love the little armies.
> I have occasionally had to draw tiny people in some of my work.
> It's not an easy thing. For me, at least.


Hehe, I'm glad if I can make you smile ^^
Drawing people is really hard for me too but my tiny armies are a good compromise and I'm slowly going better at this. The most I draw, the most I can give personality to every tiny soldier : it's fun to draw the officers wielding a weapon, the shy ones not totally convinced by the cause or the drunk ones next to Laflir  :Laughing:  

=

And done with the lineart with adding the border and title : hope you'll like the new addition !
Now, let's start to add some color  :Smile: 

### Latest WIP ###

----------


## Ilanthar

You manage to place even more fantastic details on this, impressive.
You're really polishing a jewel  :Smile: .

----------


## kacey

It’s looking marvellous MistyBeee, can I ask where you get you’re paper backgrounds? Or do you make them yourself?

----------


## MistyBeee

> You manage to place even more fantastic details on this, impressive.
> You're really polishing a jewel .


Haha, I had a thought about you when I added the labels, wondering if you would be disappointed after having told that kind compliment about my 'non-overloaded-skills' ^^' I'm especially happy if you still love it !  :Smile: 





> It’s looking marvellous MistyBeee, can I ask where you get you’re paper backgrounds? Or do you make them yourself?


Thank you Kacey !! 
Most of the paper backgrounds I use are from myself. I sometimes paint them from scratch but in most of the case I use a scanned old paper as a base (from old books, notebooks or letters I got from my grandparents : I'm lucky on this point !), repaint it when needed, add/remove texture depending on the case and ajust the color for the specific needs of the map. 
In this specific case, it's an old notebook page scanned + generic parchment texture I painted 15 years ago at 50% opacity to fade the texture ('think it's best for preserve the linework readability) + hue/saturation ajustment (sounds grey but it's not, it's slightly yellow/brown).


PS : If someone can help me to understand something : how should I send the final picture ? Just post it here with another #WIP# tag, or is there a specific procedure ? Sorry for the stupid asking ^^'

----------


## MistyBeee

Hi Guild !

Here is the final version of my map about the big War of Resh on Frel and Floris, depicting how the six Kingdoms of Frel tried to overrun the five Kingdoms of Floris, and how an heroic division of soldiers managed to cross the mountains and attacked Tol'Kaereth to force the Frelish armies to come back or lost their capital. 

### Winner ###


PS : Still not sure if it's the way I have to submit the final map ^^'

----------


## Mouse

That's just incredible in the space of a month.  Well its incredible anyway, but more so for having been drawn under pressure like this.

Beautifully drawn, Misty  :Smile: 

Don't worry - that's all you have to do - just like all the others before it you just add the latest wip tag and the thumbnail scraper picks it up and presents it right here in the album along with all the rest of the maps  :Smile:

----------


## J.Edward

That looks beautiful, Beee  :Smile: 
The touches of color are very much in keeping with a historical map.
A really splendid and fun map.

----------


## aeshnidae

Flying ships! Get out! 

This is definitely my favorite of the bunch, and there are several strong contenders in this here bunch.  :Smile:  But I love everything about this: the border, the heraldry, the tiny armies, the arrows. Just an amazing job all around.

----------


## Diamond

Where do you get off being so freaking talented?  That's just not right.   :Very Happy: 

Good call on the sparing use of color; any more would've made the map too confusing to look at.

----------


## nopkin

Jaw droppingly awesome! Can't say any more than that...

That's the way to submit the latest version, so you're all set.

----------


## MistyBeee

> That's just incredible in the space of a month.  Well its incredible anyway, but more so for having been drawn under pressure like this.
> Beautifully drawn, Misty 
> Don't worry - that's all you have to do - just like all the others before it you just add the latest wip tag and the thumbnail scraper picks it up and presents it right here in the album along with all the rest of the maps


Thank you Mouse ! Honestly it was a pleasure and a relief to have the opportunity to draw a map for myself. I think it was the first time in several... months...? Ops  :Question: 
And thanks also for the technical confirmation : I'm really not accustomed to forums and it's like a super mysterious jungle for me ^^





> That looks beautiful, Beee 
> The touches of color are very much in keeping with a historical map.
> A really splendid and fun map.


Thank you, J !  :Very Happy: 





> Flying ships! Get out! 
> This is definitely my favorite of the bunch, and there are several strong contenders in this here bunch.  But I love everything about this: the border, the heraldry, the tiny armies, the arrows. Just an amazing job all around.


Aww, thanks a lot !  :Smile: 





> Where do you get off being so freaking talented?  That's just not right.  
> Good call on the sparing use of color; any more would've made the map too confusing to look at.


Just over ten years looking at the Guild by the window and working in secret in the highest level of my tower  :Razz: 
I appreciate what you said about the color : as the map linework is pretty dense, I just wanted to emphasize the conflict over the background.





> Jaw droppingly awesome! Can't say any more than that...
> That's the way to submit the latest version, so you're all set.


Thank you very much, Nopkin, for both your jaw and the confirmation I did what I needed to !  :Smile:

----------


## Voolf

Beautiful map Misty !

----------


## Southern Crane

Wow the color really elevates this map for me. I didn't understand the two factions and the armies before the color was added and now it just pops while making it very easy to understand. I especially love the red and blue on the border. Looks so intricate. Well done.

----------


## Ilanthar

By the holy compass in the sky  :Surprised: ! This is just fantastic  :Smile: !

----------


## Greg

Never got around to commenting on the finished piece, Beee, but this is just stunning. Such great use of colour to such beautiful lineart!  :Very Happy: 

(P.S. if you don't win this challenge, I'll eat my hat...  :Wink: )

----------

